# wwwwwwwww



## dacdots (Oct 10, 2005)

wwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2005)

????????????????? :D


----------



## monty (Oct 10, 2005)

[email protected]#$%^&*()_+!!!!!!!!!!!!
Did I say that?
 :oops:


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2005)

I didn't hear anything!  :roll:


----------



## monty (Oct 10, 2005)

WHEW! I was worried there for a minute!  :mrgreen:


----------



## dacdots (Oct 11, 2005)

Dont get excited guys,I was just testing getting my signature on my post.


----------



## dacdots (Oct 11, 2005)

See


----------



## Dutch (Oct 12, 2005)

Well shoot, dacdots if "Mountanieers Are Always Free" then I'll take a dozen!!  :D


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 13, 2005)

Dacdots.. I was starting to get a little worried. I know this is a testing forum but  I thought maybe you was using some strange smoke and it was gettin' to ya! :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Well now that we know everything is ok.. test to your hearts content


----------



## Dutch (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi, TulsaJeff, where have you be hiding? We've missed you!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 14, 2005)

It seems I get busier and busier.. I appreciate all of you who keep this forum going strong and yes we do need a few welcome guys so thanks for that as well.

I am right at that point where I am trying to go full time with my web business and so I am working full time at my regular job and working all evening trying to take care of my websites and it seems there is not enough hours in the day.

I think 2006 is going to be a good year for me :D 

I want to spend a lot more time in here and hopefully I will get that wish soon.. you guys keep things rolling and I will come in every chance I get.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 14, 2005)

So does this mean that I'm an "Official Welcome Guy" now?  :D 
Hope you can spend more time here too Jeff. Will you Web based businesses let you eventually say "Adios" to you day-time job?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 14, 2005)

I am officially dubbing you "Welcome Guy" .. sounds like a great job and like you say someone has to do it. It is a position of great honour so wear the cape proudly and make all feel welcome! 8) 

I am imagining a superman looking fellow only his cape has a great big "W" instead of an "S"  8) 

Yes.. I will eventually say goodbye to my day job hopefully in less than a year if things keep heading the right direction and then I can focus on the important things in life like smoking meat for instance.


----------



## monty (Oct 14, 2005)

Congratulations on your new status, Dutch! Now, are you going to have a special color for your login and maybe a "Welcome Logo" like the caped hero with the "W"?
What do you think, Jeff? How can we set Dutch apart and give him his due?
All kidding aside I really appreciate your informative posts and especially your sense of humor!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Oct 15, 2005)

Thank you for the congrats, Sir Monty.  As to the special trappings of my slightly elevated position, I'll leave that up to the Boss.


----------



## soflaquer (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome back Tulsa!!!  Good luck with your quest for "Webdom".

Seems both of us have been a little MIA, lately.  I basically had to rebuild my computer................loads of fun!  LOL!

My thanks to Earl, Bob, Bill and Monty (to name a few) who have kept the forum going!!

Jeff


----------



## monty (Oct 16, 2005)

Jeff, I appreciate your recognition but you are thanking me for having fun, making friends and learning a lot about my favorite subject, food. Every time I log into this site I go away with a bit more knowledge and I take every opportunity to assist when there is something I can help with. This forum seems to have started off on the right foot with the proper intentions and has remained focused. Thanks for all your efforts! And thanks to everyone who makes up the forum.
Monty


----------



## soflaquer (Oct 17, 2005)

All the same.....................we 2 Jeff's can't be here 24/7, and we appreciate tremendously those who do have the time and inclination to step up to the plate.  Kudo's to all!!!!

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Oct 18, 2005)

Jeff, I'm just glad to be a part of this great forum and sharing what little I know with others  :roll: .  You and TulsaJeff got the ball rolling on this, and I appreciate what you guys have done.  So, I don't mind taking my turn at keeping the ball rolling.


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm always willing to step up to the plate ..... oh, wait.... it's not dinner time :oops:


----------



## Dutch (Oct 18, 2005)

Bob, I was originally thinking along the same lines but I was thinking more about finding the plate EMPTY. But hey, with all the talk about food on this Forum there's stuff on that plate all the time!!


----------



## soflaquer (Oct 19, 2005)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!   :D  :D  :D


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey if ya'll want to see what was on my plate this weekend: here's a run-down of what went on this Saturday. 

Breakfast:





Going in the smoker (meatloaf - meatballs - fatty - hot wings - hamburgers - bacon):







I also put a package of bacon in the smoker for BLT's for lunch and some hambugers for the future.

Indirect grilled some bratwurst because the smoker was full:





Lunch (the kids started wining that they were hungry so the bacon with on the grill):








Dinner (the coals were still burning from the brats & bacon and I didn't want to waste them so I crisped up the smoked hot wings):








All-in-all it was a great day with lots of good food to sample and the FoodSaver was happy too:















As a test, this time I did not poke holes in the smoked hamburgers like I usually do, as I didn't think low-N-slow would cause them to shrink up into a meatball. They remained flat in the smoker. The hole will be reserved for grilled burgers from now on.

Hope you enjoy this cookout.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey Bob,
     Great pictures of some outstanding food. Thank you for sharing them! If I can figure out how to post pix, I'll be sending some too. Wonderful post!!

Bill


----------



## brianj517 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Bob!

Holy Smokes! (Pun most certainly intended) What a great looking feast!

Aww damn! The wife just caught me sniffing the monitor again...She's gonna have me committed for sure... :oops: 

Regards, 
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Oct 20, 2005)

Bob, Nice photos, all that food looks mighty good!


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 21, 2005)

Bill posting pictures is easy....All I do is go to http://www.imageshack.us/ and upload the picture. They provide several links to choose from. I copy the "Thumbnail for forums (1)" link and paste it into my message. That's all! :D

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 22, 2005)

Bob,
Thanks for posting the upload link.  I like the fact that you can load the "thumbprint" photo into your post and then being able to "click" on the photo to see the picture "full size".


----------



## Dutch (Oct 23, 2005)

Brian-Go ahead and sniff the screen, I'm sure we're all guilty of doing it. Just a wee bit of advice- DO NOT lick a static charged 'puter screen!! It will make your hair stand on end and short circuit a few brain cells in the process!!  :shock:


----------



## tacfolder (Oct 24, 2005)

Those pictures are going to send me back to my grill this week!!

Thanks.

 8)


----------



## Dutch (Oct 24, 2005)

Good to see you posting again Tac- where have you been hiding?
So whats on the menu for this weekend?


----------



## tacfolder (Oct 25, 2005)

Mostly, I have been lurking, scoping out new recipes. :D 

I have some chicken drumsticks, wings, a fresh turkey breast (almost 6 lbs), a boneless picnic shoulder ( 4 lbs), a 2 lb. fattie, and the last of my fresh chili peppers stuffed with a cream cheese mixture. They're Big Jim and Anaheim, not hot but really tasty :) .   Going to serve it with Red Beans and Rice, slaw and garlic bread.  Don't have a dessert planned yet.

And, I'm not waiting till this weekend. :mrgreen: 

 8)


----------



## Dutch (Oct 26, 2005)

With THAT MUCH FOOD you may need an early start!! :)


----------

